# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  za szybko dochodzę. Moje stosunki są dość krotkie czasam za krotkie.

## goscssss3

witam. Mam taki problem: mianowicie od kąd zaczalem wspozycie seksualne moje stosunki byly malo komfortowe gdyż żadko zdarzało się że stosunek byl długi. Przeważnie kończyl sie szybko nieraz bardzo szybko. Dodam że mam 20 lat. Przez ten problem czuję się dość nieśmiały jeśli chodzi o seks. Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Guska27

Hej nie masz sie czego wsydzic taka twoja uroda.Moj maz tez ma taki problem ale moze problemem bym tego nie nazwala.Uwielbiam wlasnie tak.Ale zeby moj maz nie konczyl za szybko jest krotka gra wstepna lub jej wogole nie ma i jest dobrze.Wiec nie przejmuj sie tym sa takie dziewczyny ktore uznaja ze to jest atut a nie problem.Glowa do gory.Bedzie dobrze.

----------


## TomaszK

Na owe dolegliwości można polecić prezerwatywy Durex performa, zawierają benzokainę - środek miejscowo znieczulający, dający długi stosunek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sęk w tym że i one nie wiele dają. Kiedyś  działały odczuwalne było znieczulenie... Ale teraz już co  także jest dla mniee niezrozumiałe.

----------


## TomaszK

Czy używałeś ich odpowiednio? po założeniu trzeba rozmasować ową substancję po żołędziu chwilkę odczekać aż zacznie działać. i czy na pewno założyłeś prezerwatywę na dobrą stronę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak robilem... I napewno na dobrą strone... Odczekiwaniem bylo ronie... A ile mniej wiecej powinno się odczekiwać?

Są jakieś leki na to? Brałem jedno opakowanie leku "Orgasm control" ale raczej nie zrobilo to edektów.

----------


## TomaszK

myślę że około 1-2 minuty, trzeba to dobrze rozmasować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc. Powiem tak, tezuwazam/uwazalem ze mam problem z przedwczesnym wytryskiem. Co jest waznezemu temu jakoszaradzic. Po pierwsze, baaaardzo czesto ( u siebietezto zaobserwowalem) jest to kwestia psychiki, im wiecej mysliszo tym ze bedziesz mial szybki orgazm, tym szybciej go bedziesz mial, strach przedtym powoduje szybsze zakonczenie. Wiecbardzo wazne jest jaknajmniejszeprzejmowaniesiesprawa. Pomaga w tym partnerka na pewno, jesli jest wyrozumiala i rozumie Twoj "problem" to bedzie Ci latwiej sie tym mniej przejmowac. Masc w prezerwatywie durex rzeczywiscie malo dziala, ale w sex shopach maja lepsze masci, a spotkalem sie raz ze srodkiem w sprayu ktory bardzo fajnie dzialal. Dodatkowo jesli wyzbedzieszsie wstydu i normalnieo tym porozmawiaszz partnerka, to bardzo fajnym rozwiazaniem jest szybki pierwszy stosunek, czesto oralny np, i pozniej drugi raz, za drugim zawsze jest dluzej. Kolejna czynnoscia ktora mozna wykonac to masowanie specjalnego miejsca, znajduje sie ono w polowie miedzy jadrami a odbytem, zdecydowanie pomaga opoznicorgazm. Wazne tezjest aby nie robic mechanicznego sexu, jak czujesz ze mozesz zaraz dojsc, to przerwij stosunek, wyjd z niej, troszke pettingu czy oralu, i mozeszwracac do gry, taka przerwa opozni troche twoj orgazm ,a w miedzy czasiemozesz zajac sierobieniem przyjemnosci partnerce w inny sposob . To sa moje obserwacje na ten temat, tez zawsze uwazalem ze mam duzy problem z tym, teraz juz mniej tak uwazam, naprawde kwestia psychiki duzo daje, Kobiety baaardzo zadko maja orgazmy przy kazdym stosunku, nawet przy dlugodystansowcach, orgazm u kobiet i jego brak to tez kwestia psychiki. Jak okolo 5 lat temu bylem u seksuologa porozmawiac o moim przedwczesnym wytrysku to powiedzial mi ze nie jest tak zle, polecil mi wlasnie jakiesmasci z sex shopow i powiedzial ze wielu ma problem bo maja orgazm juz po 3 ruchu (posuwistym :Smile: ) ) - wiedc to jest szbko rzeczywiscie, a jak kilkaminutmozesz to dzieki temu co napisalem mozesz spokojnie tio przedluzyc do 30 minut. Pamietajcie SEX to nie tylko penis w pochwie!!! Pozdrawiam i im mniej bedziecie o tym myslectym zdecydowanie lepiej dla waszego "problemu"!

----------


## Konnrad

ja myślę, że da się na to jakoś zaradzić. przeglądałem dzisiaj taki ranking busby.pl i tam na 4 miejscu jest taki środek, który ma opóźniać wytrysk. byłem na stronie producenta i piszą tam, że można się kochać nawet 2 godziny. chyba spróbuję, bo zwracają kasę jeśli nie będę zadowolony

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hm a mógłbyś potem napisać czy nie masz po tym jakiś skutków ubocznych ?

Czy to działa? I przez jaki okres czasu trzeba to stosować?

----------


## Blog Kamagra

Witam

Na przedwczesny wytrysk pomaga np lek Kamagra, stosunek trwa dłużej i erekcja jest pełniejsza. Warto się zastanowić nad przyjmowaniem tego leku, gdyż jego cena jest niska w stosunku do jakości, a już pół tabletki wystarcza żeby zadowolić partnerkę.

----------


## Kamillo88k

sprawdźcie środek z 4 miejsca w rankingu busby.pl, pozwala wydłużyć stosunek nawet o 30 minut

----------


## irkaaasss

Ja zainwestowałam niedawno w Swiss Medical do znieczulania i jak dla mnie – rewelka! Można to wykorzystywać na wielu frontach – przed bolesnym zabiegiem u kosmetyczki, do depilacji, albo tez jak się idzie na zastrzyk to warto sobie taką maść tez zaaplikować i po bólu. Jest bez recepty dostępna i ma zawartość lidokainy na poziomie 9.6 %, gdzie inne tego typu preparaty nawet  do tego poziomu nie dochodzą. Ja akurat kupuję przez serwis zenn.pl.

----------


## Koniec z tym

Wczesniej miałem podobny problem, chociaz pierwszy stosunek trwał niesamowicie długo przez to że było to na imprezie a jak wiadomo alkohol znieczula i nie zdawałem sobie sprawy że taki problem u mnie kiedykolwiek wystapi, kolejna dziewczyna z którą już byłem na stałe niestety nie mogła się nacieszyć stosunkiem bo dochodziłem zawsze w przeciągu 2minut... i tutaj pojawia się kolejna dziewczyna gdzie wstyd mi było uprawiać z nią seks dlatego wcześniej zacząłem sie masturbować czego nigdy wcześniej nie robiłem, nie zawsze pomagało ale jednak trwało to dłużej niż 2minuty, z czasem było coraz lepiej zacząłem kontrolować wytrysk nie tylko masturbacja mi w tym pomogła ale też psychika, gdy było mi za dobrze myślałem o czymś nie przyjemnym na przyład taczce gnoju lub że posuwam jakąś okropną grubą kobiete co nie miało odzwierciedlenia w rzeczywistości, z tygodnia na tydzień było lepiej, żadna dziewczyna nie miała już nic do zarzucenia a tamta co kiedyś nie mogła się nacieszyć jak ją spotkałem po paru latach powiedziała że dostała najlepszy seks jaki miała w życiu. Więc chłopaki głowa do góry i więcej konia walcie!

----------


## Tomaszwra

Zobaczcie zestawienie skuteczności środków na przedwczesny wytrysk - eprzedwczesnywytrysk.pl

----------


## marcin.lalala

a moze wyprobuj suplementow- fakt przy suplementacji tylko regularnosc daje efekt ale czasami warto sie poswiecic tym bardziej ze jestes mlody i mozesz sie przez to zniechecic do seksu gdy nie zaspokajasz swojej partnerki.
ja mam 27lat i na szczescie moj problem z szybkim seksem skonczyl sie jakies pol roku temu jak przypadkowo znalezlem info w necie na temat Climax Control
poczytalalem opinie i zdecydowalem ze musze pomoc i sobie i mojej dziewczynie chociaz tak jak pisza inni akcpetowala moj problem bo radzilismy sobie inaczej- zadawalalem ja gra wstepna wtedy zawsze dochodzila ale orgazm lechtaczkowy a takie ktory penetruje punkt G jest napewno innym doznaniem dla niej.
jesli mam polecic ci konkretnie to polecam znalezc Climax wpisujac w googlach "climax suplement" pierwsza stronka jest sprawdzona przeze mnie i tak jak pisza przez wieluu innych potrzebujacych
glowa do gory! powodzenia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytałem ostatnio, że ekstrakt z korzenia szparaga lekarskiego jest pomocny w leczeniu przedwczesnego wtrysku.  Poszukałem i znalazłem suplement , który w swoim składzie ma właśnie ekstrakt z tego korzenia. W suplemencie diety White Horse znajdziemy własnie taki składnik.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sam jestem ciekawy czy ten składnik na prawdę podziała.... no nic, zamówiłem tego White Horsa. Dam znać czy będę mógł dłużej uprawiać sex.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Suplement diety White hors w swoim składzie ma ekstrakt ze szparaga lekarskiego, który jest wykorzystywany w leczeniu przedwczesnego wytrysku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytałem o tym ekstrakcie z tego korzenia szparaga i faktycznie jest on pomocny w leczeniu przedwczesnego wytrysku.

----------


## kasia124244

Polecam skorzystac z poradnika na stronie przedluzeniestosunku.wordpress.com/2016/10/04/jak-opoznic-wytrysk/ Pokazalam poradnik swojemu chłopakowi bo od 2 miesięcy przedwczesny wytrysk nie dawal nam obojgu zadowolenia z seksu. Od tygodnia kochamy się nawet do 20min gdzie wcześniej 2 minuty  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla osob, które nie chcą się truc tabletkami polecam chusteczki Oc wipes Tabletek nigdy nie brałem tak więc wiele na ich temat nie mogę tutaj napisać jednak chusteczki są naprawdę spoko. Dodam,że cena może się wydawać trochę wysoka ale nie trzeba zużywać całej chusteczki na raz. Wystarczy połowę a resztę sobie zostawić.Znieczulają lekko penisa ale w sensie , że się wszystko czuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale nie jest tak,ze chusteczki znieczulają również dziewczynę jak w nią wkładam od razu po tym? :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To nie pakuj sie w nia od razu jak użyjesz. Poczekaj te 2-3 minuty jak się wchłonie. I tyle wystarczy. Jak dla mnie super.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może warto się trochę wyciszyć i wtedy będzie lepiej. Mnie bardzo pomogły tabletki nervomix. Są ziołowe, więc nie uzalezniają

----------


## aa55a5a5a

swiss medical z lidokaina jak ktos wyzej napisał , naprawde warto

----------

